

Show HN: do a 'whois' on apple.com, Google.com, msn.com - nasty. - bitops

Example of what you'll see:<p>Whois Server Version 2.0<p>Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.<p>GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM
GOOGLE.COM.ZNAET.PRODOMEN.COM
GOOGLE.COM.YUCEKIRBAC.COM
GOOGLE.COM.YUCEHOCA.COM
GOOGLE.COM.WORDT.DOOR.VEEL.WHTERS.GEBRUIKT.SERVERTJE.NET
GOOGLE.COM.VN
GOOGLE.COM.VABDAYOFF.COM
GOOGLE.COM.UY
GOOGLE.COM.UA
GOOGLE.COM.TW
GOOGLE.COM.TR
GOOGLE.COM.SUCKS.FIND.CRACKZ.WITH.SEARCH.GULLI.COM
GOOGLE.COM.SPROSIUYANDEKSA.RU
GOOGLE.COM.SOUTHBEACHNEEDLEARTISTRY.COM
GOOGLE.COM.SHQIPERIA.COM
GOOGLE.COM.SERVES.PR0N.FOR.ALLIYAH.NET
GOOGLE.COM.SAYS.IWANNATSAHEYLUWITHNINAT.COM
GOOGLE.COM.SA
GOOGLE.COM.REJSCRAP.COM
GOOGLE.COM.PE
GOOGLE.COM.PAVLINOFF-55-11-44.COM
GOOGLE.COM.MX
======
thaumaturgy
It's been like that since at least December 2010:
<http://www.geekshavefeelings.com/posts/whois-apple-com>

BetaBeat has more information: [http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/04/just-a-
cheap-trick-facebo...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/04/just-a-cheap-trick-
facebook-twitter-apple-and-microsoft-dns-records-were-not-hacked/)

